# WANTED! 2 kittens wanted for July in Hertfordshire area



## Kate_Hayward (May 25, 2009)

Hi i am looking for 2 kittens preferably silver tabby but not essential that will be ready for July this year. I am looking in Hertfordshire or surrounding areas. Would appreciate it if kittens had full vaccinations, deworming and possibly litter training before purchase. Would be willing to spend up to £80 per kitten but this depends on vetinary treatment they have recieved. Will be living with me and my partner. We both have had life long experience with kittens/cats and will provide lots of love, affection, treats and toys! Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Have you tried Pets4 homes? Preloved? I think you will be lucky to get a moggy kitten with a full set of vacs as they cost around £50 a set and the last one is done at 12 weeks. Most moggy owners want the kittens gone by 8 weeks at the latest. Also if you are only willing to pay £80 after jabs I think you might be onto a loser - the days of 'free to a good home' are well and truely over and in some areas moggy silver tabbies sell for well over £100! And the nearer to London you are the more they seem to cost. Ghastly but true. Alternatively try a rescue they normally want a donation of around £80 and then allthe jabs are normally paid for and you may even get a neutering voucher but you may need to wait for a kitten.

Good luck in your search though - I hope you beat the odds.


----------



## Kate_Hayward (May 25, 2009)

Thank you for your advice. I am registered with pets4homes and I agree £80 seems a bit far fetched. To be honest I wouldnt mind if they came without vaccinations as long as that is shown in the price I mean I would not want to spend over the odds for a non pedigree kitten that hasnt had any jabs yet. If i do manage to find some sort of breeder what questions do you recommend I ask. I have done some research into this but would prefer advice from an experienced buyer or breeder.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

From a moggy breeder i would ask

how old was mum when she got pregnant? (if very young (say 6 months) then smacks of an irresponsible owner who won't do the best for the kittens)
do they know who dad is? (unlikley in most cases unless they own both)
will you be able to see mum when you go for a visit?
will you be able to go for a visit before pick up?
have they been vet checked? wormed? de-flead? 
how old will they be when rehomed? (personally I'd be wary of a kitten under 7 weeks of age)
are they fully litter trained?
are they fully weaned? (If they say still feeding from mum and having a little wet food - they need to stay with mum longer)
what are they eating? (start off with what they are used to and gradually change over)
what litter are they used to?
have they grown up in the home and therefore used to household noises, washing machine, kettle, hoover etc?
are they used to kids, dogs?
can they email you photos?

If you go to visit and it is very dirty or smelly etc and the kittens look in ill health walk away - as it will probably cost you in vets bills. And do collect from the owners house not a friends or a car etc.

When you pick up - check eyes for gunk, noses for discharge, dirty ears, sneezes, is the kitten playful or lethargic? Scratching excessively? Looking bright and alert and curious or hiding in a corner? Watch it play with its siblings? Again any doubts walk away. It is very tempting to 'rescue' these kittens but all it does is increase the demand in a market that shouldn't be there. I have walked away form kittens in the past as the owner said they were 8 weeks (they were nearer 5) and they were obviously suffereing badly from cat flu and looked unlikely to last the week out. Tempting as it was to rescue the kittens (especially as they were exactly the colours I wanted) it would have cost me a fortune in vets bills and ended up in heartache. Look in the internet for pictures of 8 weeks old kittens and compare them to 5 week old kittens and learn the difference. That way you will know if someone is having you on. Also never agree to pick up a kitten from a car/ in a car park - it will always be a scam!

Hope that helps


----------



## Kate_Hayward (May 25, 2009)

That's brilliant thanks very much for all your help I really appreciate it.


----------



## mandi1685 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi ive got three kittens looking for new homes, 2 females and a male. 7 weeks old. please get in touch via mobile or email
07521822034
[email protected]


----------



## lisa281 (May 29, 2009)

please dont get a kitten who is taken from the mother too early my kitten has been in hospital for two days so far as she has been so ill wth the squits


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

spid said:


> in some areas moggy silver tabbies sell for well over £100! And the nearer to London you are the more they seem to cost. Ghastly but true.


really, i bumped myself out of a fortune with Squeaks litter then :lol:

i ended up over £200 out of pocket due to vaccs, worming etc and asked £20 a kitten which i donated to the SSPCA 
I was responsible for the litter so i paid for everything

that said, the wee blue tabby and her sister (now Rambo and Josie) live with my ma and are spoilt rotten :thumbup:


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

hmm never had problems with taking kittens from 4 - 6 weeks old from mother, they always turned out great, maybe i'm just lucky


----------

